# how to make the funnel for a trap out?



## kentuckyjeff (Jan 26, 2012)

you should look at hogan syle trapout just search in the trapout forum. the queen will probily not come thru the screen but the hogan trap you can get her. search for cleo c. hogan jr. posts


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I make mine with window screen. Make the exit too small. Then fray a few wires at the tip to make a sort of escape where even a drone can push their way out, but can't push their way in.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Ditto on window screen, Just make sure its metal screen the other is to soft and may collapse. Jim


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

When I use the cone funnel, I also use window screen. Ditto Michael Bush, on the end of the cone, fray the window screen to keep them from trying to reenter. The frayed strands will allow them to push out of the cone, but will stick them if they try to push their way inside.

cchoganjr


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

I use 1/8" hardware cloth. It holds the shape very well. I shape it into the cone, then take wire and weave in and out of the seam. At the base of the cone (the large end) I cut every 2 inches to make tabs as most of my cutout are on faces of buildings. My favorite product so far is peel and stick aluminum tape. It's expensive, but sticks to most everything without leaving a residue and it's moldable. I have a tube of caulk and peel that I'm going to try soon. It's a clear silicone caulk that dries in such a way that you can peel it off later. Lowes and HD sell it in the caulk isle. The only issue I've had is with bees getting caught in the small end of the cone - say when the bees try to carry a dead bee out, or they get clustered on a wet day.


----------

